# hi coffee newbie from Durham here.



## Gazrob (Oct 25, 2017)

Hi coffee newbie here. Been a tea drinker all my life only dabbled in coffee now and again. Drank mainly instant and the occasional proper coffee. Now got myself a grinder and want to buy some coffee beans. Can anyone help me in choosing my first bag? I'm looking for something fruity or something creamy but I'm open to anything really.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Welcome









You could try Flat White in Durham, they serve local roaster Ouseburn's coffee in their cafe and May stock some beans for sale. They should show the tasting notes on the bag. Or shop online, my favourite fruity bean at the moment is the SanFrancisco from Foundry. The Union Brazil Bobo is pretty lovely too.


----------



## Gazrob (Oct 25, 2017)

MildredM said:


> Welcome
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks mildred I'll check out flat white. I've been in before a few times to buy cappuccinos. They make lovely cappuccinos. I'll also have a look at your bean suggestions. I've just started to drink my coffee black with no sugar in so I'm looking for something sweet so I won't crave the sugar so much.


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Hello and welcome @Gazrob. Love Durham. What method are you using to make coffee?


----------



## Gazrob (Oct 25, 2017)

lake_m said:


> Hello and welcome @Gazrob. Love Durham. What method are you using to make coffee?


Hi lake. Yeah it's a very pretty little town. I'm using a regular cafetière. I had a cuisineart filter coffee maker but I wasn't impressed with it. The coffee was always weak no matter how much coffee I put in the machine.


----------



## Gazrob (Oct 25, 2017)

Gazrob said:


> Thanks mildred I'll check out flat white. I've been in before a few times to buy cappuccinos. They make lovely cappuccinos. I'll also have a look at your bean suggestions. I've just started to drink my coffee black with no sugar in so I'm looking for something sweet so I won't crave the sugar so much.


Hi mildred I popped in to flat white this morning. Unfortunately they only had the ouseburn El Salvador for sale nothing else. It was packed people queueing out the door. I bought some coffee down the market to try. Right now I'm drinking some Vietnamese trung Nguyen it's delicious. It's a dark roast with hints of chocolate and caramel.

i ordered some San Francisco Costa Rican coffee from the foundry I'll let you know what I think of it in the next few days.


----------



## Gazrob (Oct 25, 2017)

MildredM said:


> Welcome
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi mildred I popped in to flat white this morning. Unfortunately they only had the ouseburn El Salvador for sale nothing else. It was packed people queueing out the door. I bought some coffee down the market to try. Right now I'm drinking some Vietnamese trung Nguyen it's delicious. It's a dark roast with hints of chocolate and caramel.

i ordered some San Francisco Costa Rican coffee from the foundry I'll let you know what I think of it in the next few days.


----------

